# Saying G'nite to Ricky



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Thought I'd take a few short video clips of me saying "Goodnight" to my pigeons. In these 3 videos it's mostly Ricky I'm catering to, but she is my recovering baby girl and needs the attention. These videos were taken on Friday, April 4 just before 6pm EST.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CPIcc9JDTE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZpokIQmCv8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6kcf8W4DGI


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Just pick the bird up and kiss it already.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Tilly said:


> Just pick the bird up and kiss it already.


LOL....Well just for that and specifically to respond to you, Tilly I stick out my tongue in Gene Simmons fashion and say, "kiss it" to you, lol,


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL   Back!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

She's such a pretty girl. Goodnight Ricky!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, she is a doll. Seems only yesterday we were picking out names for she and Lucy.

PS - It sure is nice to see you posting.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Brad, she is a doll. Seems only yesterday we were picking out names for she and Lucy.
> 
> PS - It sure is nice to see you posting.


Thank you Maggie, 

It does seem like only yesterday I was trying to find names for my two babies. I love them with all my heart, they are my small world and I don't know what I'd do without them.

Thank you as well for mentioning my recent postings. I love my "friends" here, the people who understand me the most. I can't think of anywhere else on the "Net" that I'd feel more comfortable expressing my sincerest feelings.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I loved the videos. Ricky is so adorable, enjoying the moment. Your birds are gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Reti said:


> I loved the videos. Ricky is so adorable, enjoying the moment. Your birds are gorgeous.
> 
> Reti


Thank you, Reti....as I've said to many, my birds are my babies and I love them like the children I'll never have.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad,

Good to see Ricky "in action." She looks so relaxed, getting ready for bedtime.

Thanks for posting the videos.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nite, nite, Ricky! You are a much loved pigeon!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Said it before, say it again...


*LOVE THOSE RUNTS!! HUGS AND SCRITCHES !!*

_*Shi*_


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Brad, It is late and I am catching up on Pigeon Talk and really enjoyed your video clips. They were relaxing to watch. You are so gentle with your babies and I can see Ricky truly loves the attention.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Brad,

Loved your videos! Ricky sure is a sweetheart and very loved by you. 



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> *I love them with all my heart, they are my small world and I don't know what I'd do without them.*
> 
> I feel just the same way about my Jax & Paddy. Jax has always had a very strong bond with me and I am so chuffed these days that Paddy who is not tame, has started to interact much more in his own way to show me that he does love me...even to the point of lately greeting me with a little strut and fanning of his tail feathers which he has never done before. Its these simple unconditional gestures of affection that make you feel good inside
> 
> Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for watching and commenting, Renee, Reti, Shi, Victor, Linda, Terry and Lindi. Ricky is a good bird, she is still fairly reliant on me for affection and because unlike her sister, she is mateless.




Rooster2312 said:


> Jax has always had a very strong bond with me and I am so chuffed these days that Paddy who is not tame, has started to interact much more in his own way to show me that he does love me...even to the point of lately greeting me with a little strut and fanning of his tail feathers which he has never done before. Its these simple unconditional gestures of affection that make you feel good inside
> 
> Lindi


That's wonderful, Lindi! They do learn from each other and through example they can pick up the behaviours they see from their mate or peers.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet, beautiful bird! You have done a great job building her trust.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What I like best about these videos is the gentle, loving expression in Ricky's eyes. I can see that she knows how special she is to you. So sweet!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's like... the other bird...I think it's Lucy... is just so plump. The one guarding her eggs. I like them when they're so plump and she's so pleasingly plump.

I try patting Maggie but she doesn't like it. If I scritch her on her neck, sometimes she'll stay still and let me. I think she likes that better.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Terri, Karen and Garye, 

Lucy is still tame but her attitude towards me has changed quite a bit since she "hooked" up with Eggbert. She's much more aloof and doesn't really like being held anymore, but I knew this would happen when she got a real mate. She's quite protective of Eggbert too, she often thinks I'm hurting him when I pet him and comes rushing over to beat up my hand.

Garye...Yep, my pigeons would seem very plump, it's just the breed they are. They are "slim" for their breed though but I don't want them to be too heavy or fat, because it's not healthy in my opinion. Luckily, they don't overeat and seem to maintain a weight that I consider healthy for them.


----------

